# Uh Sept 11 rememberance



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I was hearing taps on TV so I thought it would be appropriate and all if I posted some Sept 11 memorial post and all. So um yeah, whad d'yall think?

I just remember the building was so gd tall. Didn't like the view from teh top though, b/c it was so tall it made the rest of the city look smaller at nighttime.

Oh yeah and I was three miles away, there is my claim to fame. I guess that's why I brought this up. I don't remember much of it though.

Anyway, yeah.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I was hearing taps on TV so I thought it would be appropriate and all if I posted some Sept 11 memorial post and all. So um yeah, whad d'yall think?

I just remember the building was so gd tall. Didn't like the view from teh top though, b/c it was so tall it made the rest of the city look smaller at nighttime.

Oh yeah and I was three miles away, there is my claim to fame. I guess that's why I brought this up. I don't remember much of it though.

Anyway, yeah.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes, I've been reflecting on 9/11 today... well for the past month. That day was hard for me as I knew nothing about it until 9/12! My mother was dying in a Nursing Home ... of all things she died at 2am on 9/12/2001. Driving home at 4am I turned on my car radio on the way back to my apartment (moved in 9/3!) had no bed! I honestly thought we were at war, and was so miserable I didn't give a shit.

A bad day, it changed the world. It changed this world forever. We're either going to pull ourselves together, or we're in deep trouble.

I don't buy CDs, DVDs, (lack o' funds) but I bought one DVD recently... I've mentioned this before, and I recommend it to EVERYONE. It is an extremely touching documentary of 2 French guys who were initially doing a documentary about a new fireman in training in New York. The documentary ended up capturing that entire day! It is terrifying, moving ... it was on PBS initially, and a portion of the proceeds go to families of the FDNY, etc.

9/11 - by Jules and Gideon Naudet.

I think I cried for a week after that happened. After the shock.

Thank God, yup God or whatever powers that be, for all the brave men and women who helped rescue civilians, and civilians who did the same. And rest in Peace all of the rest of you. The airplane crash vicitms, the Pentagon victims included.

I've seen Ground Zero. It is astonishing to see. I believe this is the biggest event in my life and has made me start paying attention to politics and international relations.

R.I.P.
Makes me so sad.
Thanks person3
Love,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes, I've been reflecting on 9/11 today... well for the past month. That day was hard for me as I knew nothing about it until 9/12! My mother was dying in a Nursing Home ... of all things she died at 2am on 9/12/2001. Driving home at 4am I turned on my car radio on the way back to my apartment (moved in 9/3!) had no bed! I honestly thought we were at war, and was so miserable I didn't give a shit.

A bad day, it changed the world. It changed this world forever. We're either going to pull ourselves together, or we're in deep trouble.

I don't buy CDs, DVDs, (lack o' funds) but I bought one DVD recently... I've mentioned this before, and I recommend it to EVERYONE. It is an extremely touching documentary of 2 French guys who were initially doing a documentary about a new fireman in training in New York. The documentary ended up capturing that entire day! It is terrifying, moving ... it was on PBS initially, and a portion of the proceeds go to families of the FDNY, etc.

9/11 - by Jules and Gideon Naudet.

I think I cried for a week after that happened. After the shock.

Thank God, yup God or whatever powers that be, for all the brave men and women who helped rescue civilians, and civilians who did the same. And rest in Peace all of the rest of you. The airplane crash vicitms, the Pentagon victims included.

I've seen Ground Zero. It is astonishing to see. I believe this is the biggest event in my life and has made me start paying attention to politics and international relations.

R.I.P.
Makes me so sad.
Thanks person3
Love,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

PS, P3.
Glad you're here to tell about it.
Same to every New Yorker who got going again, to the business of life.
Amazes me.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

PS, P3.
Glad you're here to tell about it.
Same to every New Yorker who got going again, to the business of life.
Amazes me.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I like your DOGGIE by the way!


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I like your DOGGIE by the way!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

R.I.P. to all of the victims of 9/11

a few weeks ago i was flipping through the channels and on one of the local channels this guy was on talking about 9/11. And he said he read somewhere that someone developed this theory that our government was actually involved in 9/11 ( as horrible as that sounds) He said that one of the workers in one of the buildings who survived, said that a few weeks before they were having random evacuations of the buildings but wouldn't tell the workers why. He said he finally found out that it was for " security reasons". He also said that during the time of the " security drills" it could have given anyone enough time to plant bombs or even plot on whats going to happen as far as an attack on the building is concerned.

Now im not saying that i agree, i just found that interesting.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

R.I.P. to all of the victims of 9/11

a few weeks ago i was flipping through the channels and on one of the local channels this guy was on talking about 9/11. And he said he read somewhere that someone developed this theory that our government was actually involved in 9/11 ( as horrible as that sounds) He said that one of the workers in one of the buildings who survived, said that a few weeks before they were having random evacuations of the buildings but wouldn't tell the workers why. He said he finally found out that it was for " security reasons". He also said that during the time of the " security drills" it could have given anyone enough time to plant bombs or even plot on whats going to happen as far as an attack on the building is concerned.

Now im not saying that i agree, i just found that interesting.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I actually just clicked on the off topic section to find if anyone had posted about 9/11. Thanks for posting here guys. I did say a little prayer for all the families left behind. Peace.

uni-girl


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I actually just clicked on the off topic section to find if anyone had posted about 9/11. Thanks for posting here guys. I did say a little prayer for all the families left behind. Peace.

uni-girl


----------

